# Can you identify this tandem please.



## curzons246 (2 May 2022)

We've been threatening to get a tandem for a while to involve my wife in my passion for cycling. This tandem came up locally at a very reasonable price, complete and in running order. The retrobike in me is very curious as to what make model it is. Unlike the running gear the frame appears quite old looking at the mudguard mounts and headset. Can you help me please identify it please.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Anything on the head tube on the left-hand side?


----------



## curzons246 (3 May 2022)

Classic 33 please see below. I've had a look at images on the net and it seems possible that it's a Claud Butler but I've not seen an exact match. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Ian H (3 May 2022)

Could be a Sun. There were many tandem marques back in the day, I've even seen one branded 'Co-op'. It might have over-sized, obsolete bottom-brackets, and I'm not sure about the availability of Brampton headset spares. Tandem Club is your best resource.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2022)

The shoulders of the front forks look a bit like an old BSA to me .


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

I'll go with an old Saxon


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

Check the rear hub shell for markings. Maybe narrow the age range down a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2022)

The rear dropout looks strange , and is the wheel bolted in ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2022)

Is there a number stamped into the top rear seat tube lug ?

I was just looking for Saxon tandems . Although they seemed to have the stepped end to the rear seat stay several of them seem to have a strange seat tube . Either twin tubes or curved to follow the shape of the rear wheel .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

I don’t think it’s retro, I think it’s original of its era. Got a 1970s look about it, even with the bad re paint someone has done.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I don’t think it’s retro, I think it’s original of its era. Got a 1970s look about it, even with the bad re paint someone has done.


Aside from the bottom bracket with the grease nipples in place. Be out of place on a modern one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aside from the bottom bracket with the grease nipples in place. Be out of place on a modern one.



Plus the pump pegs aren’t seen that often these days. Defo looks original rather than retro


----------

